# أحتاج الاسماء العلمية لهذه الأجهزة



## إيمان26 (29 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
الإخوة وفقكم الله
أحتاج الاسماء العلمية للأجهزة التالية باللغة الانجليزية لأني سأجري بحثا عنها وضروري أعرف اسماءها بأقرب فرصة

جهاز الغسيل الكلوي

جهاز الشفط الجراحي

الأشعة المهبلية للمرأة الحامل

جهاز التخدير 

جهاز التنس الصناعي لمرضى العناية المركزة

الأجهزة التعويضية (القدم واليد الصناعية - والتعويض عن المثانة )
وشكرا مقدما على تعاونكم


----------



## قانعة (29 نوفمبر 2008)

*الرد*

السلام عليكم انشالله يكون جوابي صح و ينفعك
1-hemodyalises unitجهاز غسيل كلية
2-electrical surgeryشفط كهربي(بس مو متأكدة)
3-anesthisea machineجهاز تخدير
4- ventillatorتنفس صناعي


----------



## eng/M.moh (30 نوفمبر 2008)

إيمان26 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> الإخوة وفقكم الله
> أحتاج الاسماء العلمية للأجهزة التالية باللغة الانجليزية لأني سأجري بحثا عنها وضروري أعرف اسماءها بأقرب فرصة



جهاز الغسيل الكلوي= Hemodialysis Unit

جهاز الشفط الجراحي= Suction regulator

جهاز التخدير = Anesthesia Unit

جهاز التنفس الصناعي لمرضى العناية المركزة= Ventilator, Intensive Care

الأجهزة التعويضية= Prostheses




​


----------



## mohalabed (30 نوفمبر 2008)

1) hemodialysis system
2) suction machine or aspirator
3) colonoscopy machine
4) anesthesia unit
5) ICU lung ventilator
6) Artificial organs

mohamamd alabed
bio medical engineer
www.megamedicals.com


----------



## ليدي لين (1 ديسمبر 2008)

اتمنى ان تكوني قد حصلتي على جواب لسؤالك فالاخوة الكرام اتوا باكثر من مسمى للاجهزة المطلوبة


----------



## اشرف ابو الهيجاء (1 ديسمبر 2008)

اتمنى ان تكوني قد حصلتي على جواب لسؤالك


----------



## ahmed ezzat (2 ديسمبر 2008)

أنا ماقرأت إجابة اسم جهاز الأشعة المهبلية للمرأة الحامل لكن لحد علمي هو جهاز ultrasound ونستخدم معه vaginal probe


----------



## مهند المهداوي (3 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اختنا العزيزة عليك التاكد من الاسماء العلمية اعتمادا على وظيفة الجهاز

جهاز الغسيل الكلوي= Dialysis:31:

:31:جهاز الشفط الجراحي= Suction unit:31:

:31:الأشعة المهبلية للمرأة الحامل= Vaginal Ultrasuond :31:

:31:جهاز التخدير = anesthesia machine:31:

:31:جهاز التنفس الصناعي لمرضى العناية المركزة= Servo Ventelator:31:

الأجهزة التعويضية (القدم واليد الصناعية - والتعويض عن المثانة )= ARTIFICIALorgans
:31::31::31:
ارجو ان تفيدك هذه المعلومة ونحن مستعدون لكل مساعدة وبالتوفيق
​


----------



## alaaroi1 (12 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكورين جدا


----------



## ilostaz.genius (22 أكتوبر 2011)

وفقكم الله وسدد خطاكم


----------

